#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Помогите найти фильм об истории Тибета

## Юндрун Топден

Рассказывающих о Далай-ламе нашел много. Но интересно именно с "начала времен" Тибета, примерно то что  здесь написано, только в форме фильма :Smilie: 
Подскажите пожалуйста...

----------

Add (22.01.2009)

----------

